# 'Ripping Out'



## Roxiknit (Aug 26, 2012)

I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I ripped out the same thing 4 times last night. The first time it had over 150 stitches on it (It was a vest) and I realized it was going to be away too big. So I started it again on smaller needles and less stitches. I was watching tv at the time and I did some wrong, couldn't figure out quite what, so ripped out about an inch and started all over again. I was doing knit-one-below pattern which I knew needed attention, particularily the first few rows. It didn't look right.
Ripped it all out again, and by this time I was so tired I couldn't see straight. Realized that the pattern said to start on the second row of the pattern and I hadn't done that.
I did a couple of rows, on 121 stitches and went to bed. I haven't had the guts to take it out and look at it today to see if I have got it right this time.
The silly part of it is I had made a sweater this year in that technique and it hadn't given me a bit of bother.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I am very picky about the way my project looks. Although I get frustrated if I have to frog part of my project, when I am all done, I am OK with it because the project looks so much better. And I hope I've learned something from my mistake(s) so next time I won't make the same mistake!


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Getting close to finishing the Ashton shawl. I must have started it over 25times or more. thought I would never GET it. but like I said to Dee.
Yarn will not defeat me. 
Keep ripping it out til you Get it. You will not be sorry. It is just a learning experience. believe me I know what I am talking about.
Good luck with your project.
Darlene


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I get very cranky when I have to rip out (frog) my work. Usually have to take a break before I start over. I have been known to leave small mis -stitches in. PROGRESS, NOT PERFECTION is my motto.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sometimes it takes me a few tries to get a new project started out right... not paying attention... whatever.... I don't mind frogging that, because it is usually a pretty small amount.... When I have to take out a large part, not so much a happy camper..... but I want the finished project right so it is a necessary evil......


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't stand mistakes in my work. I won't give away a project with an error unless it is mostly or totally unnoticeable. I don't like ripping out when I am knitting or crocheting and I hate seam ripping when I am sewing but a mistake is deal breaker. In my mind the project is useless until I do what it takes to fix it. The sooner I do that the sooner I can get started doing things correctly. As a young woman I made my first prom dress. I picked the zipper out seven times! I did wear the dress to the prom. I have pictures of myself wearing it. It looks good on me!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If you can't stand ripping out, then you're practicing the wrong craft! Ripping out is a part of both knitting and crocheting. But it is also one of the redeeming facets of both and which things like sewing do NOT offer. Once you've cut the fabric, there's *no* un-cutting it. Rejoice! You get the chance to work that lovely yarn/thread again!


----------



## Roxiknit (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think its the frogging that upsets me... I believe its the fact I made a mistake and didn't catch it right away. But I can agree with all you guys that if its not right you should start it over. Specially if its agift. But its jus frustrating sometimes. ;-) Being that I'm on beginner level it kinda sets my mind in defeat. But it also means I jus need to work and pay more attention.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

From earlier posts you would know I've frogged a shawl TWICE. Was I a happy camper...NO!!....but I couldn't stand there was the error. The last "frogging" took 2 hours, but now it is done...and without any errors I can see.

Frustrating, yes...but gratification comes when the project is finally bound off and you look at it and SMILE.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Roxiknit said:


> I don't think its the frogging that upsets me... I believe its the fact I made a mistake and didn't catch it right away. But I can agree with all you guys that if its not right you should start it over. Specially if its agift. But its jus frustrating sometimes. ;-) Being that I'm on beginner level it kinda sets my mind in defeat. But it also means I jus need to work and pay more attention.


Do not even _imagine_ that oodles of experience is proof against having to frog! I began knitting/crocheting in 1954, have never been without hook or needle in hand, and *still* find myself making mistakes and having to rip out yards, heck _acres!_ of knitting/crocheting! It just goes with the territory. Relax. Enjoy the soothing feel of yarn flowing through your fingers ... _even_ while ripping out and re-winding.


----------



## Roxiknit (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful dress in your pic @charliesaunt and you are so right @Jessica-jean the feeling of the yarn goin thru my fingers is what keeps me addicted n coming back! :-D


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

As I keep repeating on this site, if knitting teaches you nothing else, it teaches you patience.


----------



## Dot M (May 9, 2012)

Years ago my mother said to me- Why do you rip it out, noone will see that error but you. Told her I couldn`r stand making something with a mistake in it, so had to rip it back to correct the mistake. Sometimes the error doesn`t show up enough for anyone who doesn`t knit or crochet to notice the error, but it still would bother me unless I re-did it.
Back then I thought my mother felt that way because she was so much older than I was. Now, I am the old one and it still bothers me and I still have to rip it back and correct it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Roxiknit said:


> Beautiful dress in your pic @charliesaunt and you are so right @Jessica-jean the feeling of the yarn goin thru my fingers is what keeps me addicted n coming back! :-D


My sentiments exactly, on both counts......


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, I have just ripped it out again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just spent half an hour ripping out ten very long rows. At least, this time it was for an _extra_ yo, instead of a missing one.  I must pay more attention; I must pay more attention; I must pay more attention ... (mumbling and stumbling into the distance)


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

My first great love wasn't knitting socks. It was knitting lace and I had to pay attention so I only worked on my projects when I was in a good mood. 

I never minded frogging. Maybe its thinking of it as R I P P I N G O U T that upsets you. When I found a mistake I CALMLY took myself back 1-stitch-at-a-time to where I could correct it. Never, never ever did I want to give someone a wimple with even one mistake, nor a finished garment with even one obvious split stitch.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Frogging has been the best stitch I ever learned! It has also taught me patience and reminded me that knitting is fun and not a rush job that I must finish or get fired.

I wanted to try a Celtic Braid scarf seen in Creative Knitting and did a lot, rested for a year or more, and when I picked it up again was lucky to figure out where I was on the pattern.

After about 7" more, I looked proudly at my work -- only to see that way below the new knitting was a cable all messed up!!! Yikes! What to do. Hmmm, what to do.

Well, that's when I remembered about lifelines ... and did a lifeline with a corded needle as close as I could to the misknit. Then I took a deep breath and frogged down to the lifeline.

From there I unknit the last 1.5 rows right to the misknit - and fixed it and proceeded to completion.

Here is the scarf that I did and the fringe that I haven't yet evened out:


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I've gotten much better about ripping out and starting over since joining KP. I used to see a mistake and move on thinking no one would notice, or I would abandon a project completely rather than start over. After hearing about frogging so much on the forum, I realized, if it's worth doing, it's worth doing right. And that one little mistake no one will notice--I see it and my son who knows nothing about knitting will ask me "Oh, what happened over here?" They notice!


----------



## whippetann (Jul 10, 2012)

I have trouble getting stitches back on the needle if I go back a few rows. So I have two projects on the go. One simple (Ho Ho!) and one that needs a bit of attention. If I get in a mess with one I put it away for a while and work on the other. Only trouble was that the other day I thought I had only the front of the jumper I was working on to do when I remembered that last month I had ripped up one sleeve. Somehow after all that time it doesn't seem so bad. And I will get to finish two projects at the same time (with luck!). Greatly extending my autumn wardrobe.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

I started a shawl with 363 CO stitches. I had to start over three times. I finally started putting lifelines in so I wouldn't have to cast on again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate having to rip out but it does happen-and all too often. Just did 2 scarves. One with a complicated cable and the other with a shell lace design. So many chances to make mistakes just waiting for me. It killed me have to rip out several inches and have to redo. But redo it was and both projects came out looking pretty good and are ready for blocking. But if I can hide an error so it is not noticeable, I will do that. too.

I learned many years ago that errors will happen. It is how we deal with them that matters. it can still make me certifiable to frog, but the sooner I make peace with it, the sooner I can move forward


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

New to knitting and to this site and love both. I've learned a lot from reading about different problems. Also spent a goodly amount of time ripping out. Is there a difference between ripping out and froging?


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

My hubby watches me frogging and calls what I'm doing unknitting. I can't move on if I make a mistake. Making mistakes is what I do best...however, I still enjoy the challenge of trying my best to get it right and loving something if I can finish it.


----------



## GrannyP (Jun 17, 2012)

My frustration level at having to frog is nowhere close to my frustration level at knowing there's a mistake in my project. I HAVE to frog it. Even if no one else would ever know there's a glitch, in my mind, it's like a big neon arrow is pointing to it.


----------



## noraschreiber (Jun 19, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> Well, I have just ripped it out again.


You are not alone in that feeling and it happen to me in every project but it is because we are artists


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have adopted a new attitude toward ripping or "frogging." The work needs to be done correctly or nearly so. I try to do the frogging nonchalantly as if it is just a part of the process, and for me, it is. I do get annoyed if the pup is the cause of the frogging. I am still working on that. I frogged a part of a baby sweater several times, but now it is on track and I will be happy with the end result. . . I hope.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

I am forever ripping out. A lady gave me such a simple knitting stitch for a scarf but because of lack of concentration I have undone it maybe 10 times.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

My husband says I rip more than I knit!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Every time I start a new animal design, I frog, frog, frog, till I get the look I'm after. The poor monkey I'm working on now has had his limbs ripped off multiple times until I got it right. He's much happier now! :lol:


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I have read that there are two kinds of knitters - project knitters who are those who knit because they love the finished project. And process knitters who are those who just love the process of knitting. I think that everyone must be a process knitter, but that is not what I read.... After getting very frustrated over the multitude of times I had to rip out a shawl I was knitting I realized that I love the process of knitting. If I had not ripped out and re-knitted one thing then I would be knitting something else, so I let go of the frustration and just enjoyed the knitting (and the re-knitting).


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


I feel the same way. If there is a lot to rip out, sometimes I put the piece away for a while.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

I tend to rip out 3-4 times on some projects if I am no more than 7-10 inches in. I have very low tolerance for my mistakes until I get so far into the project that there is no going back; then I can relax and accept a few errors!


----------



## piscesangel1978 (Aug 6, 2012)

charliesaunt said:


> From earlier posts you would know I've frogged a shawl TWICE. Was I a happy camper...NO!!....but I couldn't stand there was the error. The last "frogging" took 2 hours, but now it is done...and without any errors I can see.
> 
> Frustrating, yes...but gratification comes when the project is finally bound off and you look at it and SMILE.


I totally agree. At the time you want to poke your eyeballs out with your needles, but eventually you cool down and refocus and get a huge burst of satisfaction and pride when you finish it properly!! That's me, anyway


----------



## PWHITSON (Feb 6, 2011)

i have gotten sock patterns from the internet. Sometimes they absolutley do not make since. Spent the whole day yesterday ripping out and starting over.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yesterday I decided it's finally time, if I'm ever going to do it, for me to learn to knit socks. So I found Liat's lesson on two-at-a-time toe-up socks and began. Ripped out and started over five times, then stopped counting. And I'm still only on the toes. Finally gave in to my watering eyes and went to bed, but today I hope to rip out and do over those toes yet again, because I'm pretty sure I messed up the M1's, and maybe I can get to the heels today, which are sure to provide countless opportunities for ripping. If I know there's a mistake in my work and can see it, I will frog it. Ignorance is bliss for the mistakes I don't know I've made.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


When I crochet, I do what I learned as a painter many years ago. Stop frequently. Take a few steps back and examine your work. This has kept my frogging to a minimum, most of the time.


----------



## mamastella (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't like ripping out, but I will do it the moment I find out it is necessary. When my daughters were young and just learning to do needlework (stitching, etc.) I told them, "Needlework breeds integrity. It's up to you what you do with your mistakes." They say they've never forgotten that and they've applied it to much more than needlework. As for ripping out or fixing errors in knitting, it feels GOOD to make it right. Even when I'm knitting for charity, I will make the project the best I can do. After you've made it right ... don't cry because it happened, smile because it's over!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate ripping out too or "frogging" as we call it. At least you're not alone in your frustration....we've all been there


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

my husband always said when I grow old and absent minded, he will just rip out my work and wind it back each night so we won't have to buy more yarn. I do it so much there is always used yarn on my skein. Sometimes lots, and sometimes not so much. You are doing a hand craft. It will happen. As for sewing, as ye sew, so shall ye rip.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

My husband has watched in horror as I've ripped out an entire back of a sweater because it just wasn't right. It's making the decision that's the hardest - once I rip back to wherever I need to go, well, that's just where I'm at.


----------



## Sd4554 (May 12, 2012)

I think you said it perfectly......I will always remember what you said when I think I'm the ONLY one who rips. THANKS!


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

You would not believe how many time I ripped out my work when I was learning to knit socks. It's amazing that I stuck with it and have finally mastered the technique. Now I am trying my hand at knitting lace and have learned to use lifelines to reduce the number of rows that need to be frogged in the event that I goof.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I just ripped out a whole cardigan after I decided I didn't like the way it turned out. I do this all the time so the ripping out part doesn't bother me all that much. I will rip out a whole project if I don't like it, rewind the yarn and move on.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I can not just knit/crochet on and leave an error. If it does not look right I will frog it and retry on different size needles and number of stitches. I think I started the lacy scarf pattern six times -- frogging almost the entire first skein of yarn to get the right size and look. My reward was in my grand daughters delite with her birthday gift and the news that she wears it all the time. I have done the same with large and small projects. I do not think of it as being too picky or seeking perfection. It is just a learning curve.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

The ripping out issue is very real to me. Has anyone done it so much on one piece the yarn being used gets totally changed? I have sometimes just cut the yarn off that I have knitted, reknitted trying to establish pattern, size, good looks.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


I actually enjoy ripping out. It's therapeutic. What else in life can we redo? Can't take back angry words or a dirty look. We make so many mistakes in life but knitting can be fixed!

That's pretty cool when you think about it. It is the only area in my life in which I strive for perfection. Everything else is shot to hell!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't forget to use a lifeline, does save a bit of frogging.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG... I just totally ripped out a lace cardigan I spend the last 2 months knitting off and on... it was about finished... put the hem on a lifeline and tried it on and it was AWFUL... I ripped out the whole thing and will use the yarn on something else. sigh.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I've probably frogged something at least once on almost every project. But a least with knitting and crocheting, it's fairly easy. Try frogging 2500 stitches on 32 ct linen on a cross stitch piece.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Believe me,,, I know just where you're coming from. My husband laughs and is trying to understand why I rip so much. LOL...I tell him I just have to to get it right. I'm happy I'm not alone with this problem. I do learn a lot though. I guess that's what we're supposed to do, learn from our mistakes. Til next time.... thanks for sharing


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I remember making a lace round tablecloth by crochet, maybe some of you saw it on KP and I remember ripping rows because I did a mistake either at the beginning or at the end of the row and, yesssss it always happened more than halfway through where it took about 2 hours of work for a round turn. I just could not leave it with an error. 

I also did many years ago a sweater and the back was finished. When I started the front I realized I did not start the pattern on the right side, I was much less of an expert then so guess what I did, I ripped the whole back to the border 2x2 and redid the back. Of course I did loose a lot of yarn since it was 50% angora and 50% wool. If I remember correctly I think I lost half of the yarn from the back part but once it was finish WOWWW what a beauty it was and I was so happy. 

Now I pay more attention but still make mistakes and rip out when it is not perfect. So I guess I also belong to the ripping club but who likes beautiful things but that is ok.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Just think about all the money we've saved on yarn while we've been frogging and re-knitting what we have LOL.
I too have to rip & re-do even if no one ellse would recognize that mis-stitch I know it's there and it looks like that mountain in the dessert. I too am a sewer and have cut that piece of the pattern with the piece tacked on backwards or not on the fold and had to fudge to make it work and never been satisfied with the end result even when everyone else was. 

Aren't we lucky we can re-do rather than replace.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Yesterday (Sunday) I spent 4 hours trying to learn Judy's magic cast-on and I think I've finally got it! It's not even difficult. Can you imagine how much ripping went on!? I'm determined to learn to knit toe-up socks but not sure yet if I can handle 2-at-a-t or whether to use 2 circs or magic loop. Will have to keep at it, ripping out as I learn. (yes, the mistakes definitely provide learning moments.).


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

If I have to rip too many times, I tend to just forget to restart. I started a baby blanket for our granddaughter and ripped it so many times that I never did pick it up again. I also started a baby blanket for a special baby and even though I finally did figure out the pattern (thanks to someone on here), I never did make the blanket. Guess I am just not dedicated enough yet to accomplish the hard things. Part of it is that I was stressed from work for so long and now that I am retired, I refuse to stress myself unnecessarily! I can have fun knitting without that.


----------



## Ggram (Apr 27, 2012)

In all my years of knitting/crocheting, I have never had a finished project with a mistake. I can't stand to leave a mistake in a project. I don't care if no one would know it's there or not; I know it's there. I'm glad to learn I am not the only one that feels this way. I am working on a crocheted tank top for a great-granddaughter. I have started it three times and I still can't get the pattern to work out like the creator says it should; so I guess it's ripping out time again.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you can't stand ripping out, then you're practicing the wrong craft! Ripping out is a part of both knitting and crocheting. But it is also one of the redeeming facets of both and which things like sewing do NOT offer. Once you've cut the fabric, there's *no* un-cutting it. Rejoice! You get the chance to work that lovely yarn/thread again!


Exactly!! I just ripped our two ruffles for a dress I am knitting for my granddaughter and they were already attached.  I knew it would be too big for her so I started it in the smaller size. Actually it was a good thing because not only was the size wrong, but the bottom of the ruffles were rolling up and I wasn't sure how I would fix them. So when I restarted the ruffles instead of knitting the first round and purling the second and then continuing with ss, I did a purl round, a knit round, a purl round, and then continued with ss and it is not rolling up!!!!.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

When I got into my knitting a lot more in retirement I thought that I would improve so much frogging would be minimal. Not so. I don't know whether it's reassuring to hear experienced knitters like 'Dreamweaver' or 'JessicaJean" are still frogging or if it's frustrating to hear they still have to because of the nature of the craft! I'm a bit of a perfectionist plus I have arthritis in my fingers so knitting all day long doesn't happen so it takes me a awhile to get a project done. Still love it though!


----------



## Ggram (Apr 27, 2012)

I am working on a pattern I got off the internet, and it doesn't make sense. I have crocheted the first row numerous times, and it just doesn't work out the way the pattern says it should. I'm stubborn; so I guess I will persesvere until I get it to work out. I don't like to admit defeat.


----------



## mary etta (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey, it's just part of the game. Be glad it is just a mistake, and the good part is that you can repair it. It's not a throw away. Just be thankful, and enjoy.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel the same as you - Just got done ripping and tinking a shoulder seam and front yoke because I missed and entire step in the pattern, aaarrrrggghhh!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I don't like to frog, but I dislike mistakes in my knitting more. My sweet husband says no one will see it or know that it is a mistake...I answer "but I will see it."


----------



## Charleman's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

If someone asks to learn how to knit and would I be kind enought to teach them....my first comment is....hope you don't mind "frogging" because that is just part of the game.
If you can't frog then don't start knitting or crocheting.
Tis human to error, and at that I'll leave it. LOL


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

My first knitting project was to attempt a very simple sleeveless summer shell. The pattern was written for UK needle sizes, and I didn't know the difference, so it was all wrong and had to be frogged. Then I started it again and was probably better than half done and I started to worry about the size again. I stopped at a knitting shop for some help, and someone said to me "well, someone will be able to wear it", so I just went ahead and finished it. It didn't fit. And I'd worked so hard on it. Now, if something doesn't fit, I'll frog it. I love to knit, and I get a lot of pleasure out of the doing. So if I have to frog, I will. I want to be able to show my work to someone and be proud of it.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

AMEN!


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I rip out behind my husbands back. He can not stant me getting rid of all that work, so I just make sure he is not around. It takes me a few/many tries to get some of these patterns down to memory.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

"As we knit, so shall we rip."

But at least it's not fatal--don't think anyone ever died from a knitting error!


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Frogging has been the best stitch I ever learned! It has also taught me patience and reminded me that knitting is fun and not a rush job that I must finish or get fired.
> 
> I wanted to try a Celtic Braid scarf seen in Creative Knitting and did a lot, rested for a year or more, and when I picked it up again was lucky to figure out where I was on the pattern.
> 
> ...


As I am fairly new, could some one please explain what a lifeline is? It sounds as if it saves a whole lot of frustration when you need to rectify a mistake. Thanks.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I just finished my first clothing item and hadn't knit for many years. I frogged the first couple of inches MANY times ... or so it seemed. It was very frustrating. However, I was pleased with the end result.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

whippetann said:


> I have trouble getting stitches back on the needle if I go back a few rows. So I have two projects on the go. One simple (Ho Ho!) and one that needs a bit of attention. If I get in a mess with one I put it away for a while and work on the other. Only trouble was that the other day I thought I had only the front of the jumper I was working on to do when I remembered that last month I had ripped up one sleeve. Somehow after all that time it doesn't seem so bad. And I will get to finish two projects at the same time (with luck!). Greatly extending my autumn wardrobe.


If you put in a lifeline at intervals you won't have any problem getting the stitches back on the needles.


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

No one told me about ripping out and how much I'd have to do it while learning, but I quickly realized that it was at least half the game for me. I took on challenging projects and figure that I knitted one sweater four times before I completed it - but I certainly learned a lot. That said, I just finished a 3-yr (two broken wrists during that time) Great American Afghan. There are a few mistakes in it, but nothing that will cause it to unravel. I just didn't have 12 years to devote to it!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I am ripping out a scarf I started because I don't like the way it looks. I wanted to do a Fair Isle scarf for my DH and the yarn is just to heavy. Should have used a DK. But I want it to be nice. I have been working on it for 4 days but I am not happy with it. Better to use the yarn for a different pattern.


----------



## rohohappy (Jul 5, 2012)

Just think of it as a learning experiance!!!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I just say "oh snap" (in place of a bad word) use a life line depending on where my mistake is and rip it out. Just did this to a hat I'm knitting 2 times then I went to bed. I tend to feel better once I frog it knowing that I can correct it. Don't forget to have some chocolate handy! Carlyta


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Oh I like the chocolate part. Never thought of that. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Chocolate helps everything.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Ripping out use to frustrate me, but now I see the beauty or charm in ripping out. No many handcrafts where you get to 'redo' mistakes...eh? 

I now look at it as an opportunity to learn and grow with my knitting. Now I just get (sometimes) a little frustrated with myself....for not paying attention, be lazy (as in 'oh, if I keep knitting I will not see that mistake').... ect. 

It's all good, it's knitting!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

"Frogging" is never a fun thing to do, but if you knit long enough and redo often enough, you learn tricks that make it a little easier. I've yet to meet a perfect-100%-of-the-time knitter, so I guess it's just part of the process.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I am trying to make a Scolloped Edge Collar. It is very pretty and looked simple to make. WRONG, I have ripped out it and started over 4 times. When I make a mistake, I dont know how to fix it without ripping it out! At the end of a row I should have had 9 stitches left, I had 10, I looked for the mistake and could not find it. SO rip, rip.
I hate to rip as I am a slow knitter. But this time I am determined to make this collar right. Wish me luck. :roll:


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I hate ripping out or "frogging", but if I find more than 5 mistakes, that's it it's coming out......as much as I hate the frogging, I want things to look like I know what I am doing....remember I said "look like".


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Good luck Johna, please let us know how it turns out! I am sure you will succeed.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Roxiknit, please don't feel defeated when you have to rip out. We all have to do it now and again. No one enjoys it, but it is definitely part of the learning process. I do sometimes leave a small, hard to see mistake in if it is in a place where it couldn't be seen like under an arm but generally, I do like to fix my errors. I'm happier with the finished result when I know it is perfect. I try to review my work after every row just to check. Easier to fix if I find a mistake than finding it after 10 rows. There are some good youtube videos on fixing mistakes if you are only a few rows up.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Leaving a mistake in is good! According to Hawaiian myth, the menehunes (kind of like Hawaiian leprechauns) are jealous of perfection so leaving a mistake makes sure the menehunes won't do any mischief!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

THAT's all I've been doing lately.....grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Leaving a mistake in is good! According to Hawaiian myth, the menehunes (kind of like Hawaiian leprechauns) are jealous of perfection so leaving a mistake makes sure the menehunes won't do any mischief!


And I believe that every genuine Persian rug has an intentional error in the belief that only God is perfect.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I had to frog when I had too many stitches left, because it definitely messed up the design. I will post a picture when I get it done. (next year????) It only has 30 rows


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I am making a 10 stitch blanket. I found a huge hole about 3 skeins of yarn back. It was in a corner, and there was nothing else to do. i frogged all the way back. GRRRRR...


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Absolutely I feel the same way. Just had to do it last night. Even though I had a life line I still had to go back about four inches on a blanket. Was so mad at myself that I hadn't moved the lifeline up. Grrrr!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

That's all I've been doing lately......grrrrrr. Thought I was the Lone Ranger!!!


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

totally agree. makes me C R A Z Y !!!



Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


 :evil:


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


If you are extreme, so am I. I made a lovely granny sweater but was too small for me. so gave it to my skinny friend. So to make myself one, I used a larger needles and put an extra round on the square. put it together and Lordy, it made me look like a tent. I laid it out on my queen bed and it pretty well covered it. I was so mad I took it apart and had this bag of squares. Still too mad to make a sweater so I took a cloth grocery bag and sewed on squares, which turned out pretty nice good. I am mailing it today to my GD for her 17th birthday, hoping she will like it to carry school books. Haven't decided what to do with the rest of my mountain of squares. Photo of the bag.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sad to say, I frequently have to tink or frog...usually because my brain has gone off to la-la land!! There have been times when I've had to rip out substantial amounts because of a "dumb" mistake made many rows earlier in the project...grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! I can totally empathize with you!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

doing circular shawl on about round 148 needles came apart luckily was able to selvage


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I very much like the bag with the granny squares. I plan to do one for myself and line it with nice cloth inside and maybe put little pockets inside. Again, very nice! :thumbup: 
Janina


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


I just ripped out 4 rows of a sweater pattern that was a little "intricate" because I couldn't get the right # of stitches before that...very aggravating :thumbdown:


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

Please- someone - what is a lifeline???? and a tink??? the rip and frog I know all too well. Thanks!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

arlenecc said:


> Roxiknit said:
> 
> 
> > I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?
> ...


Now I wouldn't have thought of recyclying a grocery bag in that way. Very clever.


----------



## Molegringa (Aug 27, 2012)

This made me giggle . . . not at you but just really close. I'm a fairly new knitter and tell people (knitters and non-knitters) that RIPPING OUT is the best thing I do. Needless to say I do it often UGH!!


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


It can be frustrating I have a dress that I have ripped out and started at least 20 times, I am hoping that it comes out looking right this time


----------



## Molegringa (Aug 27, 2012)

Sassynana;

I think frog & tink are the same (not sure though)
and I believe a life line is when you thread a piece of yarn through all the loops, then if you have a brain freeze and have to rip out you just rip out to the yarn and all you have to do is slide the stitches from the yarn onto your needles. Maybe someone with more experience knows for sure. But it seems I heard some other knitters talking about this at the yarn shop I frequent. I think they were working on a fine lace pattern.


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Roxiknit said:
> 
> 
> > I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?
> ...


Thank you Roxiknit and morningstar. I must be a project knitter. I am so impatient to finish projects that I have left in errors and haven't really enjoyed working on them. From now on, I will not commit myself to completion dates. Instead, I will enjoy the process and probably like the completed item better.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Having the same problem with the current shawl I'm working on, Nadira. It's not difficult, I just can't seem to get it together. Grrrrr


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


I'm making the bamboo wedding shawl and so far have frogged it down to the garter stitch border 4 or five times. The pattern is not difficult, but I keep losing track of where I am, even using PM. I've ended up with either too many stitches or not enough. GRRRR. Will try again today without TV, radio, etc. The good news is that I'm using my new KnitPick interchangables and I LOVE them. Also the shawl is for my DIL whose birthday isn't till Dec.

When it's finally finished, she will receive it in a laminated case. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

Thank you so much. I'll keep that in mind. I'm fairly new to knitting and caught on rather quickly to what frogging meant. ;-)


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Irritated, not mad, because knitting or crochet seems to be the few crafts where you can do that and it will not show in the finished product!


Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Molegringa said:


> Sassynana;
> 
> I think frog & tink are the same (not sure though)
> and I believe a life line is when you thread a piece of yarn through all the loops, then if you have a brain freeze and have to rip out you just rip out to the yarn and all you have to do is slide the stitches from the yarn onto your needles. Maybe someone with more experience knows for sure. But it seems I heard some other knitters talking about this at the yarn shop I frequent. I think they were working on a fine lace pattern.


To frog is to rip it, rip it, rip it.....to tink is to take it out, stitch by stitch (knit spelled backward) . I have never done a lifeline. I know what it is but think there are others on the forum who would explain it better than I would.


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

The worst ripping out is in lace. You start taking out one row and who knows when you can quite. I am working on a lace scarf and the yarn does not rip out easily. It clinks and you feel like you are tearing the yarn apart. Finally I simply cut the yarn and started over. I will be very upset if I run out of yarn!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

RachelL said:


> Roxiknit said:
> 
> 
> > Also the shawl is for my DIL whose birthday isn't till Dec.
> ...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, l have now frogged back this vest for, I think, the sixth time. So many times, I am loosing count. Anyway, I thought all was going smoothly last night when watching Agatha Christie, although I did nod off for a few minutes.
When I look at the work this morning I see I have got all out of whack several rows back into the pattern. I am not going to give up. I won't let this beat me. I love the pattern so much I am GOING TO GET IT RIGHT. I am going to put in a lifeline in the row before the pattern starts and begin again from there. No Agatha tonight.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Sometimes I make a mistake and think, OH! it is ok and I continue a long way in the end I always rip it out. It has to be perfect or as perfect as I can make it. I made a lace scarf this year I must have ripped it out at least 20 times. I finally got it right and it is beautiful I was proud of it when I gave it away. Happy Knitting


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I use life lines all the time. A life line is when you put a different color or a embrodrey floss of crochet thread in the work to stop you from ripping more than is necessary. There is a u-tube in lifelines. I would never do a project without them.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Sassynana said:


> Please- someone - what is a lifeline???? and a tink??? the rip and frog I know all too well. Thanks!


A lifeline is when you are knitting (or crocheting I think) a lace pattern with several rows of different stitches. On either the first pattern row or the last row of the pattern, you thread a tapestry or sewing-up knitting needle with a thinner yarn or thread with a different colour than the project and thread the needle through all the stitches on the knitting needle. If you have to frog (rip it, rip it) any of the rows, the life line will tell you what row is to be knit next. Hope my rambling explanation helps.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, we just got back from a weekend away as it's Bank Holiday here. Yes, it rained alot of the time. That didn't bother me as I took a new project and it's the best time to concentrate with plenty of light. I didn't plan on plenty of noise from the neighbours from hell though. Anyway I cast on 280 sts with 2ply wool on 3.25mm needles, a new baby coat for my neice a mum to be and her first and yes it's a girl. The first few rows went well and then the main pattern started, just couldn't get it right at all and it was hard tinking with such a fine yarn. I got to the tenth row and found I had 2sts too many after going upto 756sts and then back down to 280 sts after doing the shells, so frustrating. I left it till this morning before we came home and I will need a very quite light room if I am going to save it.

If it has to be frogged, I think I will knit a new part first so it won't seem as bad and find the problem part along the way. I must say this is the first time I have worked with such a fine yarn for anything other than a dolls item. I will not give up though. :evil: :lol: :lol: 


Pam


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Sine said:


> I am very picky about the way my project looks. Although I get frustrated if I have to frog part of my project, when I am all done, I am OK with it because the project looks so much better. And I hope I've learned something from my mistake(s) so next time I won't make the same mistake!


I agree with all of this, except I don't seem to learn! Mistakes-R-Us, in my case.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm knitting a sweater for my 4 year old granddaughter. I haven't knit for several years and to make matters worse, this is a top down which I've NEVER done. I can't tell you how many times I've ripped rows out. I won't give up. I've learned that when you're a knitter you need a lot of patience. Keep knitting and ripping and soon it will be perfect. Let us know how you're doing!
Stelli :thumbup:


----------



## Vixalin (Aug 2, 2012)

I am a proud member of the "Put N Take Club"

A Phrase My Father coined early in his courtship of my mother which he used to poke fun at Mom and Grammy as they sat crocheting and chatting. 
Latter when I was a girl and taught to bring my needle work when we when visiting or to the Dr.'s etc. When Dad introduced us to someone he knew he would jokingly say and meet ----&----- my wife and daughter otherwise affectionately know as the "Put N Take Club". 

I don't mind frogging as it always reminds me of my Dad who is no longer with us and I can spend some time reminiscing and smiling as I rewind the yarn. I never realized how much that joke would come to mean to me latter in life.

Perhaps it will give u a bit different out look on frogging to I hope so because it really does go with the territory lol


----------



## cathepm (Aug 26, 2012)

Sometimes it just isn't right, but frogging seems so drastic. If I put it down and do something else, I can pick it up the next time and frogging just seems part of the project, as though my brain got used to the idea. If it has to be done the minute I find the error, that's annoying. I don't like seeing something I've made with a mistake. It haunts me.


----------



## suzee15 (Jul 9, 2012)

Question y'all
I am knitting a Xmas gift for a friend of mine and got the first 8inches done and then changed to smaller needles and started to create a new rib pattern. Need help!!!
I am doing the "cotton twirl woman's shrug" pattern and when I get to the part of creating the new rib pattern I get the first few rows and then it says this row sets the new rib pattern. Then you work the rib to the marker and then sl1, K2, psso the 2knitted stitches and continue through til the next marker and work in rib for the rest of the row. The row 3 shows doing P1, yo, P1, k2 which works out just fine with the amount of stitches. Then you work in the new rib pattern for 2 rows and then repeat rows 2-5 for18 inches, but now the rib pattern if thrown off. I am confused totally. I think I have to pull these rows out and that scares me.....


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

at least one mistake in a project is my trade make(thats my excuse and I am sticking to it)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


Just a reminder ladies...life lines are truly just that. I don't like ripping out either, but, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I have finally finished the vest I have been working on for my niece for the past year. Pics to come. ;-)


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


I just know that frogging work that isn't right is part of knitting and it doesn't bother me. I am always knitting something so that just means I have more time knitting so no worries. Attitude is everything. It would be different if I were on a clock for a needed item but I knit for charity and there is always a place for what I make to go whenever I get it done.


----------



## Roxiknit (Aug 26, 2012)

I really love everybody's input! It's not the frogging that upsets me tho that's actually the part that calms me down. lol its the simple that I messed up and I didn't catch before hand.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I think we all frog at times. Just ripped out a sweater I am making for my GD. Had instructions for large and I needed a small so I adjusted pattern then decided I needed larger needles. Looks much better now.


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok I will make you feel better. I was working on a afghan for my daughter who is in college. Started out as a pillow remind you but she said she did't nees a pillow but would love an afghan. so I continued made the nessary changes. Later went to get more of the same yarn to find out that it is being discontinued. so I figured out what I needed and was able to get enough. As I was working on it mind you that it is all one color I notinced that I picked up the wrong needle. Yes it was a smaller one. I had to rip out 1 1/2 skeins of yarn because lets remember its discontinued. Moral of the story never show anything to your daughter.LOL


----------



## Roxiknit (Aug 26, 2012)

I jus frogged again lol. And I stayed a little more calmer this time thanks to all the postive. And I am happy with how its goin... I'm even mire happy that I paid more attention n caught it early... With minimal frogging (couple rows)


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Celt Knitter said:


> Irritated, not mad, because knitting or crochet seems to be the few crafts where you can do that and it will not show in the finished product!
> 
> 
> Roxiknit said:
> ...


Except for chenille, I say grumpily.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i am about to frog the three triangles of the shawl i am knitting, not because of a mistake or dislike of the pattern,(the wingspan pattern) but because the yarn is just too "busy" an autumn colors wool irrigated). since i love the yarn, i think i will try outlining the triangles with a complementary solid color yarn...please if anyone has any suggestions, please let me know....i seldom knit anything for myself, and really want to do this one.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Beware of internet patterns. If it doesn't work out or doesn't look right, it probably isn't. Always check for errata from the designer or publisher.


Ggram said:


> I am working on a pattern I got off the internet, and it doesn't make sense. I have crocheted the first row numerous times, and it just doesn't work out the way the pattern says it should. I'm stubborn; so I guess I will persesvere until I get it to work out. I don't like to admit defeat.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, I learned from this site that that is called "frogging", rippit, rippit.. Anyway, I don't like to rip it out either, but, sometimes you just have to, so, I try to not get upset about it. Just do it and go on.

It's been awhile since I've been on here, so, hello everyone...


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

I am currently working on a shawl, have ripped it out so many times. If I am not happy with the project, I will rip it out.


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello back to you.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey, how's the weather in Michigan? It's hot and dry down here. Maybe the hurricane will bring us some rain.


----------



## Roxiknit (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey


----------



## midget4 (Sep 19, 2011)

ifyou take a picture of it to your local florist or local fresh market they mght be able to tell you. I would be scared to say incase it wasn't edible. Good luck!!!


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes, ripping out rows of knitting is very frustrating. I know since I have done lots of it. However, I feel very satisfied when I get it right. Some of my cast on's I have done 6 times. When I need to rip more than a one row I do the ripping, then take my "0" dp steel needles and pick up the stitches, It works well and I like my finished project. Hang in there! You will be pleased with your project.......


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Trying to be clever, I am knitting a baby cardi and hat with frilly ribs . I thought I would do the hat first and then all the frilly bits , then realised i wouldn't have enough contrast yarn. So i had to reduce the number of rows on the frills. undid them all. One had 254 stitches grrrrrrrr.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

What a project! ! ! ! I can understand your frustrations.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Frogging is bad enough, but what I truly hate is when I've just ripped something out, especially a large and difficult section, only to find that I wasn't wrong after all!
this _has happened to me, lol! (not too often)


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

Kathy from WI knows where you are coming from when you ladies talk about wripping it out. I am fairly new at knitting myself. I find going slow enough to avoid making mistakes, avoid knitting when you are really tired because you can't concentrate. I check each row before moving on; if I have to wrip out, it' not much. The pride of perfection is well worth your patience to get it right. Also, make sure you know how to make the required stitches. Then you won't get so frustrated when doing your project. If I can't figure something out, I know a few ladies who will help me out. One of the knitting shops where I live has an Open Knit Group that meets the same time/same day every week. The owner only requires you to purchase your supplies from her. Have been to them several times when screwing up before moving on. Be patient with yourself and you will get the heng of it. The ladies are correct- it is a learning experience. It's also a lot of fun. Happy knitting and good luck.


----------



## Kamuelababy (Jul 19, 2012)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


 :lol: I suggest you develop a sense of humor....you could be picking cotton in the hot sun.....


----------



## Roxiknit (Aug 26, 2012)

Kamuelababy I hardly think its the same thing or nowhere equally as frustrating..Rather I actually find that a bit offensive. However it is your opinion and you are entitled to it and still deserve respect. Thank you


----------



## silent2night63 (Jul 13, 2012)

you are not alone. Undid a mohair cardigan sleeve several times because I could not remember where I got to. Hallelujah


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I ripped out the same thing 4 times last night. The first time it had over 150 stitches on it (It was a vest) and I realized it was going to be away too big. So I started it again on smaller needles and less stitches. I was watching tv at the time and I did some wrong, couldn't figure out quite what, so ripped out about an inch and started all over again. I was doing knit-one-below pattern which I knew needed attention, particularily the first few rows. It didn't look right.
> Ripped it all out again, and by this time I was so tired I couldn't see straight. Realized that the pattern said to start on the second row of the pattern and I hadn't done that.
> I did a couple of rows, on 121 stitches and went to bed. I haven't had the guts to take it out and look at it today to see if I have got it right this time.
> The silly part of it is I had made a sweater this year in that technique and it hadn't given me a bit of bother.


I am knitting this tee and it's a chinese designer (they size different) so I went with the bust size, and I am a third along with the front, and I just have this horrible feeling that I will end up ripping the whole thing. 42 rows, 92 stitches each...........I'm going to sleep poorly tonite. Believe me, I ache for you. I've never altered a pattern. but I might try this one.


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I always try to "do it once and do it right" and SOMETIMES I succeed. But more often than not, I either find a mistake or don't like the way it's turning out, so it has to be either unpicked or ripped out. If you have to look at the garment for a long time, either on yourself or on someone you love, any mistake you have made will hit you it the face every time you see it...so I rip it out and get it right.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I had started a cowl in the round where you knit every row and get a pretty stockinette stitch. All of a sudden I looked down and I was getting garter stitch. Have no idea what I did. Probably put it down and picked it up and started going wrong way or something - I don't know. But I starting ripping.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

We don't have a florist and doubtful if anyone in the market would know beans from shinola.. Anyway, good thought.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I ripped out the same thing 4 times last night. The first time it had over 150 stitches on it (It was a vest) and I realized it was going to be away too big. So I started it again on smaller needles and less stitches. I was watching tv at the time and I did some wrong, couldn't figure out quite what, so ripped out about an inch and started all over again. I was doing knit-one-below pattern which I knew needed attention, particularily the first few rows. It didn't look right.
> Ripped it all out again, and by this time I was so tired I couldn't see straight. Realized that the pattern said to start on the second row of the pattern and I hadn't done that.
> I did a couple of rows, on 121 stitches and went to bed. I haven't had the guts to take it out and look at it today to see if I have got it right this time.
> The silly part of it is I had made a sweater this year in that technique and it hadn't given me a bit of bother.


I don't like to rip but I am picky about results so I do it. Also, I am a knitter who enjoys the process of knitting as much as the finished project so I do not mind rippping as much as some people.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

No one is perfect - and in anything, we will find that our current project (writing, singing, whatever) isn't what we envisioned. Thank goodness in knitting we can "RESET" and do it over again! Where else in life can we do that? It is not life-threatening or something to feel bad about unless we fall into that trap. It is what it is! Do it better the second (or third or fourth or fifth) time....and just go for it!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

All of this sounds just like me. My husband can't believe how many times I will frog my work.


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

I ripped out the same 10 rows today about 5 time because I can't get the stitched to look even in the cable so I am very angry as well


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Sometimes , you just have to put it down and walk away for awhile, then, when you come back, it seems to fall into place.


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever ripped out mohair or a furry yarn???? I privately loose my Christianity then!!! Thus I don't work too much in those yarns though I melt for some of them. I ripped my onesie out three times before I went back to the website I got it off and scrolled down through all the comments and found where the creator had an ERRATA message. Duh that was it but boy was I frustrated. It is such a simple pattern and I have been knitting for over 40 yrs and never had such a problem with such a simple pattern, but I was just following the pattern. So it is frustrating but like all the others here I take pride in what I give out, it is all part of the game but what a beautiful game we play.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful cat! Does she have gold eyes?


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

The fuzzy stuff don't frog..... YUK!! I know how you must have felt..


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

I HATE TO RIP!!! Last year I had to rip out and redo a sweater 3 times. I am surprised that the whole state didnt hear me carrying on. But in the end my sweater was beautiful so it was worth it!


----------



## Amarilyn (Jul 30, 2012)

My friend's mom says that when you rip it out, you get more use for the yarn because you're using it again. LOL


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate ripping out, too. However, thanks to this site, I've learned how to use lifelines - they are really a time saver. I've also learned not to try to knit late in the evening - I'm just too tired and always make mistakes. If I rip out more than a couple of times, my project goes to sit in a corner until I'm ready to pick it up again. Come to think of it, I have a basket full of "time outs". Someday I hope to finish them.


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

Patience is a Virtue! ! !


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Good advice. That's what I'm talking about.... Leave it for awhile.. That applies to all things, not just knitting.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, in my life I've often been far too tolerant of mistakes in things like knitting for myself (esp. since I, like so many others, have despised frogging). I've gotten stricter with myself and developed higher standards over the years because I've noted that good craftsmanship shows. It matters. A lot.

And in the process I've noticed that I take frogging a lot more sanguinely any more: it's part of knitting, an essential part. As Vicki Howell said on her TV show at least once: you can't be a good knitter unless you're a good frogger. I concur. 

Mistakes happen. They detract from the finished piece. If the value of the portion of my life I'm investing is diminished by the mistake (and it usually is), then it behooves me to fix it.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I also read someplace that nothing is perfect, so, a mistake or two is ok. Only Jesus was perfect.. We can strive for perfection, but, you know, we'll never make it, so, sit back , relax, frog a little if you must, and , enjoy your knitting... Typed under influence of wine... Love this site..


----------



## caroltwig (Oct 6, 2011)

If there's mistakes, you know it's hand made.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Exactly!!!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh Yes! Sometimes I think I spend more time ripping out then actual knitting. I too get disgusted. But I put it up and go back the next day. rlmayknit


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

ripping it out does not bother me as much as leaving the mistake....I have put the project down for a few days or a week while I thought about it....just cannot leave a known mistake in. Really, I do a lot worse things than making a mistake in my knitting so guess I have to vent my frustrations then and not when I knit. Knitting is my time to escape and rediscover.


----------



## dfrecker (Apr 21, 2011)

have ripped clear back to cast on. had 7 pattern rows done. shaoul have the cowl done. really need to throw yarn away and buy new pattons silk it likes to stick to itself,
DH who passed away this last may would ask me do you really like doing that. you rip more than you knit. If I can"t knit put me away, agree it will teach you patience or you won't do it,

binky


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


Oh yeah! Frogging is my least favorite part of knitting....It takes 2-3 cups of tea to steady my nerves after the experience! Hope your project works out this time. Check that gauge swatch!


----------



## Roxiknit (Aug 26, 2012)

I frogged again! Lol I drop a stitch somewhere. And I had to frog 7 rows  and then I couldn't figure out which side was the right side n I think I knitted the wrong side lol. So yea I put that down for the night. I think I am goin to start my boyfriend surprise hat. Another project to clear my head of that one lol


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you can't stand ripping out, then you're practicing the wrong craft! Ripping out is a part of both knitting and crocheting. But it is also one of the redeeming facets of both and which things like sewing do NOT offer. Once you've cut the fabric, there's *no* un-cutting it. Rejoice! You get the chance to work that lovely yarn/thread again!


I like this comment. You are right, if you cut and error or make too small you are screwed when sewing a garment but with knitting you get a second, third, forth chance and more!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't mind frogging if I have to. If it is something that I can fix without frogging I will definitely try, especially if it is many rows down or too many stitches.


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

the makers of afghan rugs say that no one is perfect but God


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

orcagrandma said:


> Has anyone ever ripped out mohair or a furry yarn???? I privately loose my Christianity then!!! Thus I don't work too much in those yarns though I melt for some of them. I ripped my onesie out three times before I went back to the website I got it off and scrolled down through all the comments and found where the creator had an ERRATA message. Duh that was it but boy was I frustrated. It is such a simple pattern and I have been knitting for over 40 yrs and never had such a problem with such a simple pattern, but I was just following the pattern. So it is frustrating but like all the others here I take pride in what I give out, it is all part of the game but what a beautiful game we play.


I have heard that if you put it in the icebox freezer that will tame the yarn, but I haven't tried it yet. Mohair was so hard to work with, I swore off it forever. But I have had some trouble with other fuzzy yarn, so I know what you mean.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Hohjocello said:


> Roxiknit said:
> 
> 
> > I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?
> ...


Only problem is that some patterns don't have a gauge.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Hohjocello said:


> Roxiknit said:
> 
> 
> > I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?
> ...


Or a glass of wine......


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

yes I quite agree have just ripped out the back of a winter cardigan for one friend because it came up too large and took back both fronts on a waistcoat I am knitting for another friend because she wanted it longer but the worst thing is I knitted a baby cardigan in stripes and when I came to sew it up they do not match up so will totally rip that out 
Suzanne UK


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Sassynana said:


> Please- someone - what is a lifeline???? and a tink??? the rip and frog I know all too well. Thanks!


 A lifeline in knitting is a temporary thread inserted through a row of stitches. The lifeline serves as a checkpoint in our knitting if we have a calamity and need to rip out and re-do several rows.

Here is how to prepare a lifeline in knitting 

Step 1: Decide on a designated row to be a lifeline row.

A good choice is an unpatterned "rest" row that is at the beginning or end of a pattern repeat.
Step 2: Insert the lifeline.

After completing the designated row, insert a piece of contrasting thread through the stitches of that row.
Use any thread that is finer than the yarn you are using, yet has a fair amount of twist and body, e.g. crochet thread.

Be careful to not wrap the lifeline thread around the knitting needle, and do not insert the lifeline thread through any markers. The lifeline thread when inserted properly will travel from stitch to stitch just below the knitting needle. :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad I read all these comments. I will now pick up my fruitless project AGAIN and persevere. It's a simple Lion Brand pattern poncho - supposed to be easy - and I've frogged the first 20 rows or so at least 20 times. Laid it down for awhile to do other things - some skull hats - and yesterday I spent hours on the poncho taking out stitch by stitch until I was back to where I worked on it two nights ago. What a waste of time! But I like that - 'yarn will not beat me' or something like that. I will try again today, and tomorrow, and the day after until I get it!! Thanks, KPers!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

From time to time we all rip. The last pair socks I made, got all the way down to closing off the last 2 stitches across the toe section and for some reason my sock started to unravel.I had to rip all the way back where I started the toe decreases. The bad part is that sock yard stretches and splits.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

<<As Vicki Howell said on her TV show at least once: you can't be a good knitter unless you're a good frogger. I concur. >>

Sorry if this is a dumb question (I don't watch a whole lot of TV) but who is Vicki Howell? Sounds like someone I'd enjoy watching!


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

I am quite new to Knitting Paradise but do believe Knitting Paradise is an asset to knitters, young and old. However, I watch very little TV so I don't know who Vickie is nor do I understand froggiong. Ripping out? ? ? ? If so I am a member of that club......SOS


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

MaryMarie--frogging is ripping out as you thought. Kind of (ripit ripit ripit) which sounds like a frog. I suspect all of us are members of that club! :O)


----------



## Molegringa (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh O-Grandma

I am on the same page as you. I did a reversible hat (two colors) mohair. I was a fairly new knitter (2-3 months) and I ripped that thing out SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many friggin' times . . . I do believe the sailors were blushing. Needless to say I FINALLY figured out the pattern and quit making mistakes. I finished the hat AND it was TOOOO BIG . . . really, really 

That's OK, I fixed that *^%^&*(O mohair yarn . . .

I felted that hat . . . :shock: Oh yes I did, not only does it fit now, but I will NEVER have to worry about froggin' that dag-nab-it hat :lol:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

knitterlin said:


> My husband has watched in horror as I've ripped out an entire back of a sweater because it just wasn't right. It's making the decision that's the hardest - once I rip back to wherever I need to go, well, that's just where I'm at.


I hear you on this one. My hubby gasps when I start to frog, but I'm not happy when I find a mistake. My biggest frustration is that I don't catch it sooner. I've learned to stop and look at my work more frequently. I need to get in the habit of using a life line!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Good for you... I , also, refuse to be beaten by a pattern and some thread!!!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

soneka said:


> Glad I read all these comments. I will now pick up my fruitless project AGAIN and persevere. It's a simple Lion Brand pattern poncho - supposed to be easy - and I've frogged the first 20 rows or so at least 20 times. Laid it down for awhile to do other things - some skull hats - and yesterday I spent hours on the poncho taking out stitch by stitch until I was back to where I worked on it two nights ago. What a waste of time! But I like that - 'yarn will not beat me' or something like that. I will try again today, and tomorrow, and the day after until I get it!! Thanks, KPers!


AHA! I conquered this afternoon, and now I hate to stop knitting to make dinner! I count my stitches after every row, and can read my knitting and know just what went wrong before continuing. And then use a lifeline. HOORAY! Happy knitting.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Good for you. More than one way to skin a cat! I LOVE the way you fixed it. FELT IT!


----------



## MaryMarie (Jul 28, 2012)

I love that phrase 'froggin'.......Quite appropriate! I have ripped out so many rows of knit I should be leaping by now!!! ! ! !


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't you love it when a plan comes together? Happy knitting.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Well I guess I will never get this collar done. I ripped it out AGAIN last night. Darn


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm very picky. I don't think I've ever done one project where I haven't ripped something out.


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

I know you can all "feel me" when I say I'm a new '"old" knitter, so what did I take on...curtains! After frogging, I can't even tell you how many times, I now count the number of stitches before I start the next row to ensure I have the correct number. I know you seasoned knitters will say tiche tiche, but this way if I make a mistake, I only have to frog one row.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

leholland, that's a great idea! As we speak (write? type?) I am frogging because of a mistake. Think I'll adopt your policy!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Good planning.. Curtains?? That's a big project girl...


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

In the words of the immortal bard:

To rip, or not to rip: that is the question:
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slipped stitch or wonky cable of erroneous knitting,
Or to unknit the lot back to the lifeline,
And by unknitting end them? To vanish, to cease
To be; and by the unknitting to say begone
The unsightliness of extra YOs and wonky cabling
That knitted artwork is subject to, tis a finish
Of perfection the knitter is desirous of,
To rip, to frog, to knit again: ay, theres the rub;
Should I wyib or wyif; and did I count my stitches
Bring on the heath and Macbeths' witches


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha, now that's a little deep for me...


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry ... I couldn't resist. I'm sure William Shakespeare would have written the above had he been trying to knit the Vlad instead of attempting to impress the newly crowned King James I


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

LOL - Hey Mimsey, read that again and look at your picture. That makes it even funnier.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I don't mind ripping out once or twice, but 10 times! I am ready to give up. It is not fun anymore!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, lets analyze this.. What are you doing wrong that you have to rip it out over and over??


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Omaj - Thanks for your reply. At the end of the row, I have too many or not enough stitches. So I have to start over. I don't kn ow how to rip out yarn overs and do it right.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

So you are knitting a row with YOs? Have you thought of dividing the row into sections and then marking each section? I've done that when I had a large number of stitches on the needle. broke it down to equal sections and then just concentrate on that section. Count the stitches and, if they are what they should be, place a marker and move on to the next section.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Mimsey - Thank you for your help. Yes I do place a marker after each repeat. But I don't know until I get to the end if I have the right number of stitches left. I have checked and counted until I am blue in the face. And I still come up short or more stitches.
Drives me crazy.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

You know how many stitches you need to end up with in each repeat. Count them and only place the marker when you have the correct number of stitches in that repeat. That way, you only worry about one single repeat at a time with the added advantage that when you finish the last repeat correctly, you will know that you have a series of correct repeats with the required number of stitches.

I am currently working on the Vlad and though the repeats aren't that long, there are a fair number of them over time. I only move on to the next repeat when the previous one is done to my satisfaction. Can be tedious especially when you have a large number but ... not as tedious as ripping out an entire row of 290 odd stitches because you don't know where the error crept in.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I couldn't give you any better advice than what mimsey said.
What are you working on?


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Also, remember that a Yarn over is counted as a stitch. Maybe that's what's confusing you.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

What are you knitting and are you working from a chart or written instructions?


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I just thought of something else.. I have run across patterns that are just wrong, no matter how many times you knit it, the number just doesn't come out right. I throw that one away, and find something else to knit. I found a pattern just recently, that I wanted to knit. A lovely poncho. That was the most confusing thing I ever tried to knit, so, that one went to the trash..


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I sympathise. I was knittng a cardigan for my great grandson. Using a circular needle I always knit the sleeves to the armhole shaping, knit the fronts and back together, to armhole shaping, then join in the sleeves. So I had got about 200 sts on my needle. I glanced at the pattern and thought "Oh drat. I've done 8 rows past the shaping", so I ripped it back, only to find that I had been looking at the wrong pattern and had'nt gone wrong!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Mimsey - I feel and sound so stupid. I go every each repeat and I THINK I did it correctly, but the at the end I don't have the correct number of stitches. But when I go over it again, I do notice a few mistakes - too many p2 or yo. I am determined to do it right. It may take my until next Christmas, But I will move on! Darn it.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I have tinked parts of the Aeolian shawl twice. Now put away for another day. The mohair in the shawl is just about out of hair, I have messed with it so much. It's not going anywhere.

Making a reversible cable scarf now. No counting very easy to memorize.

knittykitty


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Mum7 - Oh, my. That would really suck. Ripping out when you didn't have to.  Its bad enough to rip out when you have it.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Doesn't it make you feel great when you can sound off on your thoughts/problems and get such great input.? I feel we are all sister/kin..
I have seen a few things that a man has knitted, and, I might say, beautiful work. More men should try it.
My neighbor is an old guy, his partner just passed away, and he does'nt know what to do with himself.. I told him I would teach him to knit. He huffawed, but, then he has started petting my cat.. Maybe there is hope for him yet.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Roxiknit said:


> I jus ripped out my work... 'A piece of my project'... N I was so mad!! Lol I can't stand ripping my work. I don't really have a question jus venting. Do you guys feel the same way or am I jus extreme?


Yes, but we don't rip out, we FROG it!!! What does a frog say? "Ribbit? Ribbit! but frog is Rippit, Rippit! Fun, huh?

Judy


----------



## dfrecker (Apr 21, 2011)

my late husbamd ' would say Dee you rip out more than you put in. Don't you get tired of doing that? I would ask him Don't you get tired of hittin that golf ball. so wish he were here to say Dee you rip out more than you put in. Froging has taught me to be more patience binky.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh My Goodness. I feel so much better after reading all your posts. I thought I was going crazy and had no idea what was wrong with me, as I was frogging so much. So happy to learn I am not the only one who does this frogging so often. I have learnt so much from KP and now learnt that I am not the only one who makes the odd mistake. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not a ripper, I tend to do my corrections one stitch at a time. Since I don't have a lot of experience knitting, I find that way I don't lose a stitch as I tink. May take a wee bit longer but at least I'm not causing more problems than I already have.


----------

